# Opinion on all of the crime oraganizations in the games.



## Typhloise (Mar 4, 2009)

This is my opinion on all of the crime organizations in the games: 

Team Rocket (Kanto): I think the best and most evil group overall, as they actually do illegal things, such as robbing and vandalism. They also are huge and have much influence; they own a casino, Mr. Fuji is part of Team Rocket, Blaine possibly is, and the 8th gym leader is the Team Rocket Leader! 

Evilness Rating: 9.5/10 

Team Rocket (Johto): I think they did the worst act; cutting off Slowpoke's tails, and even mentions killing Pokemon, even. They lost much of their influence in Johto, however. 

8/10 

Team Magma/Aqua: They basically want to drought/flood the world. Have no influence. Don't really do anything except their main goal: drought/flood the world. However, have some determination. 

5/10 

Team Galactic: They want to destroy the world and create a new one. They have some influence, like their own commercial. They also have multiple buildings scattered across Sinnoh. Their motive is a little bit more mysterious and dark. 

7/10 

Cipher: Don't really have much influence, except by transferring shadow Pokemon through trainers. However, members are everywhere. Turning Pokemon's hearts to darkness is a horrible thing to do. 

9/10 

Snagem: No influence. Developed capture device. 

2/10 

Go-Rock: Not much influence. Cool guitar solo, though. Planning on ruling the world using the legendary dogs is good motive, though. 

4/10 

Dim-Sun: Haven't played the game, but I think they're much like Go-Rock. 

4/10 

Phobos: Not very well known, it's the evil organization in Trozei. They don't appear to really be doing anything particularly evil... Don't know much about the game, though. 

2/10 

These are just my opinions, though.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 4, 2009)

Trust me, Dim-Sum is soo much better than go rock it would blow your mind. I think they're the best evil team since rocket.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 4, 2009)

I played through XD again, and I have to say, Cipher beat the others on sheer... sophistcation. They didn't strike me as some criminal organization or gang. Master Greevil is far more of an evil genius than the other heads, what with his crazy plans, numerous henchmen, secret normally unapproachable base, and such.

They wielded a pretty good amount of influence, mostly through deception, but the Under was way less of a base and more of a steamy underbelly sort of place, where ordinary (enough) people did live.


----------



## Greenumbreon (Mar 4, 2009)

Y'know Typhloise, I think someone already made a thread like this.

And I thought it was Dr. Fuji that was on Team Rocket's side. I can't remember.

But ah well. My favorite crime organization is... I don't actually know. They're all really lame. 
In RBYFRLG, I'm not even sure what Team Rocket was trying to do. :/ Well, they got pretty close to getting the Master Ball, but stupid Giovanni decided that it was more important to stand near the door to the Silph Co. president's room than take the ball from the president.
Then in GSC they were looking for their old leader whilst being led by a perfectly capable one.

Then Magma/Aqua managed to muck the world up pretty bad, but some kid (me) fixed it up for them. They weren't even evil, they just stole a few things to aid them in their quest.

Snagem sucked. They just stole.

Cipher also sucked. "Army of shadow pokemon"? Those shadow pokemon all SUCKED. They completely failed in being stronger than normal pokemon. They were just a pain in the ass to purifiy.

I doubt Go-Rock could ever rule the world with one legendary pokemon. And Entei's a trio pokemon, so it's not even as strong as the pseudo-legendaries.

Phobos stole millons and BAZILLIONS of pokemon. Just try playing that endless mode thing and you'll understand. All the pokemon you're trozei-ing (or whatever) have been stolen by Phobos. So yeah.

Team Galactic never really intended to be TOO evil, they had nice ads and stuff, and their conquest was actually one worthwhile, though not particularily well thought out. It's just that every member had the most ridiculous hair possible. It was just retarded.

So I don't like any of the teams much. I've never actually played Shadows of Almia or Trozei, but ah well.

And I'm still pretty sure there was a thread like this.


----------



## Flora (Mar 4, 2009)

Greenumbreon said:


> Cipher also sucked. "Army of shadow pokemon"? Those shadow pokemon all SUCKED. They completely failed in being stronger than normal pokemon. They were just a pain in the ass to purifiy.


I'm sure that, when trained properly by people that can actually handle them (and make them more evil!), Shadow Pokemon would make an amazing army. 

Also keep in mind that while TR just used Pokemon as tools to further their motives, Cipher actually _altered_ Pokemon to be tools.  Ya don't get much better than that. ^^


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Mar 4, 2009)

You, uh, should really play through Shadows of Almia before you rate Team Dim-sun. Their leader is just plain AWESOME. (in a totally psycho, evil, creepy theme music way)

Flora and Ashes has a point about the Shadow Pokémon, too. If they had been under Ciphers control, while distributed to various trainers in Orre, could Cipher not, theoretically or course, relcaim control over the shadow Pokémon to cause massive chaos to the infrastructure of Orre? And if they had managed to spread to other regions, what would happen there, where Pokémon are plentiful? 

Chew on THAT.


----------



## Otacon (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't hold high onpinions of any of these teams (with the possible slight exception of Team Rocket). I mean, look at them! A group of 1000 people destroyed by a 12 year old with little help! Pathetic...
EDIT: Although you DID get some help from Lance in Johto...


----------



## Alexi (Mar 6, 2009)

Meowzie-chan said:


> Flora and Ashes has a point about the Shadow Pokémon, too. If they had been under Ciphers control, while distributed to various trainers in Orre, could Cipher not, theoretically or course, relcaim control over the shadow Pokémon to cause massive chaos to the infrastructure of Orre? And if they had managed to spread to other regions, what would happen there, where Pokémon are plentiful?
> 
> Chew on THAT.


That's basically the main plot of my doomfic. XD

Yeah, Cipher's the best. Kanto TR had a sort of mob operation going, which is awesome, and Giovanni's the sexiest creature to ever grace a video game, but Cipher just has that certain something. And they had Miror B. You can't beat Miror B. *grooves out*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

Alexi said:


> And they had Miror B. You can't beat Miror B. *grooves out*


They need a game where you play as Miror B.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 7, 2009)

Snagem is best, Rocket fails.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 7, 2009)

PMD had Team Meanies, and they're more awesome then any other team, why? because they are. Every single team except Meanies made me go ಠ_ಠ
Team Meanies made me go ~3~

therefor, they are best.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 7, 2009)

Team Rocket (both Kanto and Johto organizations) were kinda cool. They get props for being the first.

Magma and Aqua were lame. Bleh. I guess Game Freak just wanted to highlight the ocean/ground dichotomy even more than they already did with Groudon and Kyogre.

Galactic was pretty cool. They blew up lakes, which was kinda neat (of course, because this is a kids' game, no one died in the explosion!)

Cipher is my favorite. I like Cipher because they just seem more dark than the others. They actually succeeded in taking over a region and I happen to like dystopia-type stuff so there you go... their admins' outfits were ridiculous, but they had good battle music too, and the leaders were the most badass since Giovanni himself.

Snagem did nothing. Fail.

Can't say anything about the others, having never played any spinoff games with the exception of Stadium and Snap.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

They're all so ridiculously dumb I have to love them all. <3 I mean they're all taken down by ten-year-olds, how could they possibly be anything other than awesome?


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 7, 2009)

IIRC the player characters in Colosseum and XD are teenagers.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 7, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> Snagem is best, Rocket fails.


Care to expound?


----------



## see ya (Mar 7, 2009)

Team Meanies was pretty awesome from what I can remember...except for their name. I mean, really, "meanies"? _"MEANIES"_?!

Rocket, even without the nostalgia goggles, was pretty awesome and actually managed to gain some influence in Kanto and Johto. 

Aqua and Magma's motives always seemed really, really pointless and stupid, and like neither Maxie or Archie had any idea about how anything works. (Where's that extra water gonna come from, Aqua? And Magma, what about the waves of boiling lava that will likely kill everything in its path?) Playing through Emerald, one notices that not even the gang member's dialog stays consistent. "Yeah! We're gonna nab a bunch of loot!....and make the world a better place..." Make up your mind! Are you Team Rocket ripoffs or well-intentioned, if very, very stupid extremists?!

Galactic...geez, it's been a while since I've played through Diamond, I can't really remember what they did. I'll get back to this once I get Platinum. I do remember them being significantly better than Aqua and Magma, though. 

As for the other teams, I never got anywhere in Coliseum or XD, and have never played either of the Ranger games or Trozei, so yeah.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, Rocket was cool...in the organized crime way. And then it was revived in G/S/C...

Magma/Aqua were...to put it lightly, they seemed more like violent cults with Giant Lava Lizard/Giant Whale fetishes.

Galatic, I could never take seriously. What sort of evil organization forces all of their members to get bowl cuts and die their hair a minty shade of bluish-green.

Go Rock:...If they had any other name at all, I could possibly respect them. 

Cipher: Cipher was awesome. Hands down. And added to that, they had Miror B. *Waits for Dance Dance Revolution Pokemon Mix: The Miror B. Story* Oh, and the evilness of it all.

Meanies: ...Oh come on. MEANIES!? What the hell, their leader is a smug little bastard, and he comes up with Meanies!?


----------

